# Epiphytes



## The Snark (Nov 27, 2014)

Could someone try to ID these 2 kinds of plants? One is vine like seen here and there, the other all over. And of course staghorn - Platycerium. The dark green is of course polypropyleneacea


----------



## dirtmonkey (Jan 5, 2015)

LOL @ Polypropyleneaceae!  Do you have a closer pic of the creeper (and location)?  It looks like it could be a fern too - there are some Pyrrosias and others that look like that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Snark (Jan 5, 2015)

Location. This is pretty much old growth rain forest. The farther from the damp 24/7 365 you get the harder they are to find. I'll try to get a closer shot.


----------

